# Eating a donkey



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

has anyone ever eaten a donkey????


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Saving a seat for this one..


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Wow pass the popcorn on this one. Not in my live time and that is a guarantee.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm just curious if anyone has.. I'd not turn down a plate if someone offered it.. I always try everything once..


----------



## nosqrls (Jun 9, 2012)

I have eaten Horse, Monkey, Snake, Genia Pig, But not donkey. That's what happens when you travel around the world and don't ask what you ate until you finish.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

Not yet but have one ready for the bbq when y'all are ready.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

They can sometimes be had for free around here. But I never thought to eat one. I have my Dexter cattle so no worries. Saw a beef roast in the Super Store yesterday. The size big enough to feed my large family if I had to buy it. It was well over forty dollars!! These prices may bring out some creative gourmet experimentation?


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

That's just a little bit too third world.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Hey.. Sanford and Son.. I bet he'd have the big one of he knew the donkey was his audience..


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Not for me. I simply can't eat a horse or donkey.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'd have to be pretty hungry but I'm sure not going to judge anyone that does.

Horses are livestock no different than cows, pigs, sheep, and goats.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

OMGosh Janis, what did it do?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

If I were hungry, I might eat it.

Wonder if it taste like chicken?


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

I have not but would have no issue with eating one. As stated it is livestock as any other animal. They are not eaten here because of cultural bias like many other animals that are eaten as a staple item in many other countries. When you think about it, would not be much different than a goat or cow, same diet, same living conditions etc. I know the wild burros out west used to be hunted for sport and to keep the numbers in check, but I am not sure how many of them were actually eaten?

I do believe this is part of the reason (not all for sure) that some of the people in other countries dislike us as Americans. In recent years especially, we as a whole have become more picky about our food and throw away and turn our nose up at various foods that they would feel blessed to have. Again not saying that is the main reason, but heck, it bothers me to hear people tell about all the things they do not "Like" to eat. That is because no one in this country has been hungry lately. When is the last time anyone here can honestly say they were not sure where there next meal was coming from?? It would be hard on everyone but another Depression era would certainly bring many back around to reality, maybe make us all appreciate foods we have not considered before?


----------



## 1sttimemom (Mar 1, 2005)

I know my dad talked about an old guy in the hills they used to visit and he used to serve them burro meat.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Janis R said:


> has anyone ever eaten a donkey????



I have not but I can't see why it would be a problem.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

One should never eat anything that brays before it eats.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I know some who have chewed my donkey.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

When I was growing up we got close, real close, to eating one of our horses.

My husband has eaten horse and compared it to sweet deer meat.

The only caution I would have is medications administered or medicated feeds. In equids some things that go in, never come out.


----------



## RLStewart (Sep 10, 2006)

I would have a hard time eating one of my horses but sometimes wished that it was done here. I have a couple that are just pasture ornaments that it would be easier for me to put down if I knew that they were being useful in the process. I don't have a problem with horses going to slaughter if its done humanely but I won't send them to an auction to be shipped out of the country. That just seems like it would be so hard on them and stressful. If I could just haul them somewhere local and know that it would be done quickly, I would.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Since donkeys are kept as work animals, I don&#8217;t think people would typically eat a young one. An old donkey, like an old cow, is going to be a little tough. Probably not considered gourmet. Would I eat donkey? Yes, but not the ones I raised.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

I would think at any age burro or donkey mixed with pork or pork fat would make a decent ground meat substitute. Kinda like you do with deer or goat when making bacon burger. That is what is done with older cows (Hamburger meat), so seems reasonable you would have similar ground meat quality?


----------



## Mulish (Mar 24, 2005)

Yes, I have . Not a donk, but a mule. She was given to me. Had been trained to pull a weighted sled by very nasty measures, (cattle prod to her lady parts). Didn't respond to retraining. Just to dangerous tof keep. A neighbor with hunting dogs helped to butcher her for dogfood. I kept some and didn't care for the very sweetish meat.


----------



## PermaAMP (Jun 13, 2013)

I have. It's very similar to horse meat. I can't compare it to anything but maybe beef. However it's very different. It's sweet and grassy. I'd defiantly eat it again if given the chance. In other words if I found a free horse or donkey with problems I wouldn't hesitate to butcher it but I'm not sure I could ever eat one of my own. 

Contrary to popular belief it is legal to butcher horses and donkeys in the US for your own consumption.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Many people confuse the fact that back during the depression era many states made it illegal for butcher shops to process horses. The reason was not a love for horses or an attempt to save the horses or for inhumane treatment. The reason was many unscrupulous butcher shops were trying to pass off the much cheaper priced horse meat as beef in order to make more money. This was an attempt to protect the consumer and insure if they were paying for beef, they were getting beef and not being deceived by a crooked butcher. 

I have met many older folks who lived through that era who said when you visited the butcher shop for meat (remember meat at the grocery store, prepackaged in the cooler is a fairly recent invention) there would be beef and horse on display and available for purchase. Those on a tight budget would usually buy the horse, as it was much cheaper per pound than the beef. It came down to economics. Unfortunately somewhere along the line of the U.S. becoming so civilized and advanced as a society?? This consumer choice has been removed and is no longer available, as I believe it still should be. Many folks would be eating horse now days, if it was still available, especially now with beef at an all time high.


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

I am not attached to this donkey, we haven't had her very long but she won't come to us anymore and has taken chunks out of our turkeys. She is in the paddock with the goats but she needs to be moved in the next week or so before the goats kid. I couldn't eat a "pet" but she is just an animal but I still don't know if I can eat her. My hubby won't eat her but NOW he says he won't eat our wether because he has become attached to Earl the girl. I am wondering if he will be able to eat the goats and pigs when it is time to slaughter.
What should I do with the donkey??? Make dog food???


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Janis R said:


> I am not attached to this donkey, we haven't had her very long but she won't come to us anymore and has taken chunks out of our turkeys. She is in the paddock with the goats but she needs to be moved in the next week or so before the goats kid. I couldn't eat a "pet" but she is just an animal but I still don't know if I can eat her. My hubby won't eat her but NOW he says he won't eat our wether because he has become attached to Earl the girl. I am wondering if he will be able to eat the goats and pigs when it is time to slaughter.
> 
> What should I do with the donkey??? Make dog food???



Any chance of rehoming her? If not, you could certainly use her for dog food if hubby doesn't feel comfortable eating her.


----------



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

meeh i would try it but i dont think it would be very good eating


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

an itailain man who worked with us bragged on horse meat as. the sweetest much better than beef . often inviteing us over to eat with his family to prove it . though it was illegal for humans in Illinois they would take a short drive to Indiana to buy it . so it must of been good but then those old itailan cooks could even make chicken taste good .


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

If you have no idea what medications this animal has received over the course of her life, then do you really want to feed her to your dogs? 

Sounds to me like her socialization has been long neglected and that is not the donkey's fault!


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Carrots and a little fruit may go a long way in getting her to trust you. Also brushing and grooming. How are her hooves, is she in pain? She may be a very valuable asset to you in the future for her strength. I hope you can find a little more time to see what she is all about. But because she was abused or neglected in the past keep a close eye on her.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

G. Seddon said:


> If you have no idea what medications this animal has received over the course of her life, then do you really want to feed her to your dogs?
> 
> Sounds to me like her socialization has been long neglected and that is not the donkey's fault!



Donkey's don't always play by the rules when it comes to guarding and socialization has little to do with it.

Some have pretty strong opinions on what the consider to be intruders and they have a long history of killing calves, lambs and kids for this reason. 

I pride myself of being an excellent trainer and never could find a way to prevent one from literally going under, over or through fences to kill calves but if you have some suggestions I may have missed, I'd be glad to give it a try.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

light rain said:


> Carrots and a little fruit may go a long way in getting her to trust you. Also brushing and grooming. How are her hooves, is she in pain? She may be a very valuable asset to you in the future for her strength. I hope you can find a little more time to see what she is all about. But because she was abused or neglected in the past keep a close eye on her.



Where has it been said this animal has been abused?


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

wr said:


> Donkey's don't always play by the rules when it comes to guarding and socialization has little to do with it.
> 
> Some have pretty strong opinions on what the consider to be intruders and they have a long history of killing calves, lambs and kids for this reason.
> 
> I pride myself of being an excellent trainer and never could find a way to prevent one from literally going under, over or through fences to kill calves but if you have some suggestions I may have missed, I'd be glad to give it a try.


I don't think the OP has mentioned the reason she has this donkey. Was it to be used as a livestock guardian? If so, it should have been raised with the animals it was intended to protect. Sounds a little unusual to me that a jennet would be attacking other animals.

If it's a random pet that's going after other animals on the farm, then it could be rehomed or kept away via electric fence and pastured with another donkey as a companion. I'd opt for rehoming because I don't think the donkey will be happy in her present situation.


----------



## sonofman (Dec 13, 2014)

I've eaten an old broken down horse before. I would imagine that its perfectly edible.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

WR, you're right, there is no statement that the donkey was abused or neglected. I guess I just "assumed" that her aggressive behavior was due to some earlier less than optimum life experiences. 

How old is the donkey and is there a history of mistreatment before you got her? 

If she ends up being people or dog food so be it. I have found for most animals, time, patience and gentleness can really make a positive affect.

It doesn't happen overnight though...


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I think people often misunderstand the donkey way of thinking. The Jenny is not being mean, ill mannered or acting abused. She's doing what they do. They do not guard flocks, they guard territory and accept flocks. I'm guessing that in this case, she's new to the property, she currently views everything as an intruder and may continue with that or may settle in. 

She won't settle in with treats or bribes but may settle in with a certain amount of careful introduction but it would have to be done very carefully and it can be very time consuming with marginal results. 

As a rule, I strongly discourage people from acquiring donkeys for guard animals because of this and because training requires a great deal of skill. 

The only thing I didn't try on mine was a shock collar and while I came very close, I was able to find him a home with no other animals and that was the only practical option.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

It's the OP's donkey and she can do anything she wants with it without having to spend time or effort on an animal she doesn't care for and has no purpose. Not every animal is supposed to die of old age, and that is especially so for livestock.

The chances of rehoming an unsocial donkey that will attack other livestock is slim to none. When you add the time restraint it's pretty much the same as a snowball's chance in hell. 

Dewormer and a other common medications that the donk _might_ have had in it's life won't effect the meat as long as it's been 3 months or so since last given. Butcher humanely and eat it or feed it to your dogs. If you made it all into hamburger and added pork or beef it may make it more palatable to your husband.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

I have had many donkeys in the past. I have found there to be NO middle ground with donkeys myself. They are good ones and bad ones. I have just not had any that were borderline. Too many reasons to list or assume as to why, but the reasons are varied and not always abuse. 

Again I think our cultural bias toward not eating equine is showing though in this thread. How many of you would be telling her to re-home her pig that was hard to handle? What about if it was a Angus steer? So you see many opinions on what to do with this animal has nothing to do with meat quality and more with cultural bias as to what is socially acceptable. 

I am not pointing fingers, just food for thought.


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

The donkey was very friendly when we first got her a couple moths ago, I was able to pet her, groom her and check her hooves. BUT one day she started rearing up and running away from us, no matter how much I try to coax her she won't come near us anymore. My hubby put her in with the goats and turkeys and within 2 days we had a dead goat and a turkey with chunks out of her the size of Shadows mouth and some of the tom turkeys had chunks out of them. I have tried working with her to no avail, had tried rehoming her but no luck, I even called people on CL that said they would take unwanted animals. I could put her in the lower pasture but she would be alone and why keep an animal that didn't serve a purpose. Anyone that wants her can come and get her.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

I have trained mules and donkeys for over 20 years and I would not try and diagnose your donkey based on what limited information you have room to present on a forum. I do not think anyone else can either short of a long drawn out discussion. I do not believe in passing problems on to someone else. Donkeys are plentiful, especially small or standard sizes. To be honest, the day it killed my goat it would have been dead. Personally I would kill it and either eat it myself or feed it to your dogs. The meat will be much better for the dogs than store bought dry dog feed anyway. I know people who buy cheap horses and feed their dogs during the winter on them. Maybe that is one reason I never made much money trading mules and horses through the years, as I just will not pass on a problem animal to someone else.


----------



## ad in wnc (Jan 12, 2014)

I agree with Muleman. If the animal is a danger to you, or your other animals then it should not be around. I would probably make one meal for a "taste" but plan on feeding it to the dogs over the winter.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Tastes like CHILI.:thumb:


----------



## solsikkefarms (Jun 1, 2013)

I bet there's a good few people on here that HAVE eaten Donkey and don't even know it ; )


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

One word: Burritos.


----------



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

I haven't eaten donkey, but I did milk mine once, out of curiosity. We love comparing milks and cheeses, so we milked her and tried it. She was less than thrilled, but tolerated it. The milk was....different. Almost like a sweet water. There are actual donkey-dairies in Europe. It's supposed to be even more digestible than goat milk.


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

Yeah!! I found Shadow a home just down the road from us and she has a male donkey that is already checking her out.
I really don't think I could of eaten her.


----------

